# what kind of wood ???



## del schisler (Apr 22, 2012)

i got 3 board from a fellow that lives in central florida. I live in port st. lucie florrida. He say's it is oak but i don't belive it is. It has a slite sweet smell when sanding and cutting. It must have some sugar in the wood it burn's very easy. I have made a jewelry box from one of the board's. It sure look's good. I have taken a couple macro shot's of the ends and both side's and the full flat side. The wood has a cream look and the spoll has a red cast. It sure tair's out even with a slite cut on the planer . sure wood like to get some more as soon as it is ID ? thanks for looking their are 6 pic sorry for so many del . The red cast isn't the color like i said cream . the flat board and couple end's have close color


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2012)

WAG- some kind of hickory??? Last picture looks like that to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

What you have is called Live Oak. you can see better pix of it here...

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/oak,%20live.htm

and here..
http://www.sfrc.ufl.edu/4h/live_oak/liveoak.htm

Live oak is a large spreading tree of the lower Coastal Plain from southeastern Virginia to southern Florida and to southern Texas. It normally grows in low sandy soils near the Coast but also occurs in moist rich woods and along stream banks.

I have quite a bit of it from when I would visit my Mother in FLA. I had acquired a few logs from there. Very nice stuff. I kind of like it better than the White Oak found around here in CT.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2012)

Del those are excellent end grain shots. 

Rip you sound very sure that it's LO. The end grain doesn't have very pronounced rays and the pores are quite open. The face grain doesn't look like LO to me either. 

Live Oak end grain:
[attachment=4621]

[attachment=4622]


But I cannot find an end grain in any of my id books that looks like that. I don 't have a clue what it is but it does not look like white oak not especially live oak to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it possible to find out what state the Guy got it from? Was it from Florida? Is it a FLA native species? That might help in decifering this mystery material.


----------



## del schisler (Apr 22, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Is it possible to find out what state the Guy got it from? Was it from Florida? Is it a FLA native species? That might help in decifering this mystery material.



from my post: i got 3 board from a fellow that lives in central florida. I live in port st. lucie florida. He say's it is oak but i don't belive it is.. He had a lot of it and sided some bldg. that he has.he live's in around live oak florida but that doesn't mean that it is oak. I know in red oak you can blow on the end grain and get some air thro a board around 12" in length. I will get a few more idea and go with the most guess. I will get ahold of this guy brother and see if he can get a ID on this wood. If i get a ID i will post. thanks for all the reply's del


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2012)

It could be an exotic.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Assuming it was cut in FL it could be almost anything. All the snow birds and foreign population we have down here have planted all kinds of non natives. Going all the way back to the Spaniards and the French



I speak French. 


We. 


Okay that was really bad.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2012)

So it's confirmed? or are we just assuming it is LO? I didn't want to jack your box topic, ( it's beautiful!) so I'm just checkin in here...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh nice...a professional


----------



## phinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Del, those are excellent pics, but I'm puzzled --- the two end grain shots in the upper right don't look to be the same wood at all (and as others have pointed out, neither appear to be any kind of oak).

So I'm pretty sure what it ISN'T (oak) but not a clue what it is. the face grain shot looks naggingly familiar, but I can't place it.

Paul


----------



## hardwoodhoarder (May 10, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh nice...a professional



I think it could very well be a Eucalyptus.


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2012)

hardwoodhoarder said:


> I think it could very well be a Eucalyptus.



I'm very interested to know what you base that on. It doesn't look even remotely like any eucalyptus I've ever seen, but there are TONS of species of eucalyptus so I'm assuming you are familiar with one that I'm not. Do you have any pics of a eucalyptus that looks like this?


----------

